# [RISOLTO] Problemi aggiornamento a xfce4.4 :(

## LastHope

Ciao a tutti,

vi sto scrivendo mediante lynx perche' mi si e' fermato l'aggiornamento di xfce4.4.

Per l'esattezza, ho fatto cosi':

```
emerge -C `qlist -CI xfce`
```

Come consigliato, visto che xfce4.2.4.2 ha plugin e altre feature incompatibili con xfce4.4...quindi ho lanciato xfce4.4 (38 pacchetti fra aggiornare e nuovi)

Per l'esattezza mi si e' bloccato con questo:

```
vteapp.o: In function `main':

vteapp.c:(.text+0xfb5): undefined reference to `gdk_screen_get_rgba_colormap'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[2]: *** [vte] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/vte-0.14.1/work/vte-0.14.1/src'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/x11-libs/vte-0.14.1/work/vte-0.14.1'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: x11-libs/vte-0.14.1 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1614:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 971:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  environment, line 3608:   Called src_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 1304:   Called gnome2_src_compile

  gnome2.eclass, line 71:   Called die

```

Qualche idea?

Ciao a tutti

LastHopeLast edited by LastHope on Fri Mar 09, 2007 2:13 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## LastHope

 *LastHope wrote:*   

> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> vi sto scrivendo mediante lynx perche' mi si e' fermato l'aggiornamento di xfce4.4.
> 
> Per l'esattezza, ho fatto cosi':
> ...

 

revdep-rebbuild non mi ha indicato niente...Ho riprovato man mano a rilanciare emerge xfce4 (ogni volta mi installava altri pacchetti prima di questo che mi da problemi)...fino a quando sono giunto a:

```
checking for LIBRSVG... configure: error: Package requirements (        gdk-pixbuf-2.0 >= 1.3.7         glib-2.0 >= 2.12.0      libxml-2.0 >= 2.4.7     pangoft2 >= 1.2.0       pangocairo >= 1.2.0     cairo >= 1.2.0  cairo-png >= 1.2.0      fontconfig >= 1.0.1

        freetype2) were not met:

No package 'pangocairo' found

Consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if you

installed software in a non-standard prefix.

Alternatively, you may set the environment variables LIBRSVG_CFLAGS

and LIBRSVG_LIBS to avoid the need to call pkg-config.

See the pkg-config man page for more details.

!!! Please attach the following file when filing a report to bugs.gentoo.org:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/gnome-base/librsvg-2.16.1/work/librsvg-2.16.1/config.log

!!! ERROR: gnome-base/librsvg-2.16.1 failed.

```

pangocairo cosa e'?

EDIT: Aggiornando pango sembra aver risolto questo secondo problema...attendo...

----------

## Scen

Un piccolo appunto

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 1° messaggio - Inviato: 09/03/2007 14:01
> 
> 2° messaggio - Inviato: 09/03/2007 14:34 
> ...

 

Rileggeti il punto 7 delle LINEE GUIDA di questo forum

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Prima di postare nuovamente, se nessuno vi ha risposto, aspettate almeno 24 ore; se dovete aggiungere informazioni prima che sia passato questo tempo è preferibile che editiate l'ultimo post.

 

Riguardo al tuo errore:

```

emerge -pv xfce4

```

cosa riporta esattamente?

Comunque nelle ultime ore vedo vari aggiornamenti ai pacchetti relativi a xfce, per cui ti consiglio di mantenere aggiornato il Portage Tree e riprovare ad installare.

----------

## LastHope

Hai ragione, non volevo in realta' tirare in alto il messaggio, ma solo aggiornare quello che sto provando a fare...

Per quanto l'output di emerge -pv xfce4, e' questo (dopo X lanci, mi ha installato la maggior parte dei pacchetti)

Il sync e l'aggiornamento di portage l'ho fatto proprio prima di provare ad aggiornare xfce4...

```
root@dani_lap dani # emerge -pvt xfce4

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] xfce-base/xfce4-4.4.0  USE="alsa cups -minimal -oss" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  xfce-base/xfdesktop-4.4.0-r3  USE="-dbus -debug -doc -minimal" LINGUAS="-ca -cs -da -de -el -es -et -eu -fi -fr -he -hu -ja -ko -nl -pl -pt_BR

-ro -ru -sk -sv -uk -vi -zh_CN -zh_TW" 3,077 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  xfce-extra/mousepad-0.2.12  USE="-debug" 321 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  xfce-extra/xfce4-mixer-4.4.0-r1  USE="alsa -debug" 457 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  xfce-extra/xfce4-appfinder-4.4.0  USE="-debug" 362 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  xfce-base/xfprint-4.4.0  USE="cups -debug -doc" 854 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  xfce-extra/terminal-0.2.6-r1  USE="-dbus -debug -doc -startup-notification" 1,545 kB

[ebuild  N    ]   x11-libs/vte-0.14.1  USE="opengl python -debug -doc" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  xfce-base/orage-4.4.0  USE="-debug" 1,634 kB

```

EDIT: ho fatto la prova di mascherare quella versione di vte...me ne ha installato una piu' vecchia, e sta proseguendo correttamente con l'installazione di xfce4.4...vediamo...

----------

## crisandbea

 *LastHope wrote:*   

> Hai ragione, non volevo in realta' tirare in alto il messaggio, ma solo aggiornare quello che sto provando a fare...
> 
> Per quanto l'output di emerge -pv xfce4, e' questo (dopo X lanci, mi ha installato la maggior parte dei pacchetti)
> 
> Il sync e l'aggiornamento di portage l'ho fatto proprio prima di provare ad aggiornare xfce4...
> ...

 

prova a riemergere 

```
dev-python/pycairo &&  x11-libs/cairo
```

ciauz

----------

## Guglie

l'errore te lo da x11-libs/vte, che è dipendenza di terminal (l'emulatore shell di xfce)

quindi potresti installare xfce con la flag -minimal, in maniera da non installare alcune componenti (fra i quali, vado a memoria, mausepad, terminal, ..)

ovviamente se ti interessa davvero avere terminal questa non è una soluzione, ma un workaround  :Wink: 

----------

## LastHope

Ciao a tutti!

Ho risolto mascherando la versione ultima indicatami da Portage...usando vte.0.12.2 mi ha correttamente completato l'installazione di xfce 4.4  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Ciao a tutti

LastHope

----------

